# Savitsky Cats - America's Got Talent



## applecruncher (Jul 31, 2018)

They were on AGT tonight, but video not available yet.  They upped their game.
Here's an earlier routine.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 31, 2018)

They were Pawsome! Just finished watching them. 
That was adorable. So many talented cats. :clap:


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 31, 2018)

*​They were good.  I am amazed that the cats did all that.  As it has been said, dogs have owners, cats have staff.*


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 31, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *​They were good.  I am amazed that the cats did all that.  As it has been said, dogs have owners, cats have staff.*



I'm also amazed. Tonight there was an "iffy" moment but they were still wonderful.  I love the parallel bars routine. Hope they advance.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 31, 2018)

The parallel bars was hilarious. :lofl: I really was laughing out loud :laugh:


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 31, 2018)

*There are not as many great acts tonight.  I hope they go through, and that little Asian boy, the singer. He was excellent*


----------



## Keesha (Jul 31, 2018)

What about those two guys that have a routine so dangerous that they didn’t practice because of that very reason. :hide:
Crazy but good. 


Cats aren’t owned.... they have staff. True. :yes:


----------



## Keesha (Jul 31, 2018)

And the cats are going through to the next round. 
Yayyyy. :clap:


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 31, 2018)

The cats are going live.   Kershaw that act was good too.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 31, 2018)

Yay! Cats made it thru!  :applause2:  epper:

What the heck was up with the doll girl...long hair in face?


----------



## Keesha (Jul 31, 2018)

She was spooky! And was that a sister that popped out of the box? Weird!
What about the 71 year old dancer? 
She got the golden ticket. Good for them.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 31, 2018)

I missed the gold ticket dancer.


----------



## jujube (Jul 31, 2018)

The cats were purr-fect.  Anybody who can get a cat to do something that it doesn't particularly want to do is a genius.

I was really, really disappointed the little Asian boy singer didn't go through.  He was adorable.

The scary girl with the hair in her face? Meh.  Her act this week was sloooow.  

It was impressive that the 71-year-old could dance so well, but it wasn't anything spectacular.  Her partner wasn't all that impressive.  I thought it was a waste of a golden buzzer.  I would have given it to the little Asian boy singer, but then I'm not one of the judges, am I...….

The big husky guy singer was really good.  I'm glad he went through.  

The high school dancers?  Eh.  Cute, but still high-schoolish.

Loved the Russian dance troop.

The family group was good.  I think their story is their big appeal.  

I'm still pissed off the little Asian boy didn't get picked.  I'll probably still be pissed off next week.  Hmmmmph.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 31, 2018)

I agree about the 71 year old dancer. It was impressive but not ‘golden ticket’ impressive. 
The cats SHOULD have got the golden ticket. :laugh:
The little boy was really good.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 31, 2018)

Jujube, I was very surprised the little Asian boy didn't go thru.


----------



## jujube (Aug 1, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Jujube, I was very surprised the little Asian boy didn't go thru.



He was so cute and talented.  An amazing maturity but still retained his "little-boy-ness".  I think he would have been a HUGE favorite when it comes to the public voting (which I'm firmly convinced is rigged anyway....)

So many of these performers have had professional performing careers before coming on the show.  I love to see the ones who haven't done much more than sing at church or dance in recitals or do open mike at the local coffee house until they get on the AGT stage.  That's why I like the young performers so much.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 1, 2018)

The Savitsky Cats performed last night and made it thru to the next round!  But as the article says (and you can see in the video) there was a moment when everyone though "uh oh"...one cat was like "I don't want to", but there was a quick recovery.

ARTICLE AND VIDEO

https://www.goldderby.com/article/2...cas-got-talent-judge-cuts-agt-cat-video-news/


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 1, 2018)

C'mon, give the kitties some love. 

(btw did that spooky girl with hair in her face go thru to next round? I thought her act was stupid.)


----------



## jujube (Aug 1, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> C'mon, give the kitties some love.
> 
> (btw did that spooky girl with hair in her face go thru to next round? I thought her act was stupid.)



Yes, she went through.  Her act this week wasn't that good.  You could tell that the "doll house" had a false back where the other girl was hiding.  One of the oldest tricks in the book.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 1, 2018)

Look at the little bow ties on the kitties. :laugh:

Lots of people upset about little Asian boy being cut.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 3, 2018)

AC, I saw that performance in the first video you posted, and I thought they were beautiful and very well trained.  Watched the next video you linked to, thanks....enjoyed that, they do deserve to move towards the win for sure.

  I've been to a couple of local cat shows in the past where handlers/owners were showing them do tricks or obedience, very impressive.  I've taught one of my cats in the past to sit and fetch on command, but my Loki now only knows to sit for a treat, I haven't tried to teach him any more tricks.  Here he is just a couple of minutes ago, as I was watching the videos, he's not showing too much interest. layful:


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 3, 2018)

:laugh: When I watch animal videos Bella turns her head.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 3, 2018)

:lol: AC, they're above all that!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 3, 2018)

AC, That cat video was thrilling! I really enjoyed it.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 7, 2018)

REMINDER the Savitsky Cats perform again tonight.
Fingers crossed!


----------



## rgp (Aug 7, 2018)

Those little fur-balls are amazing. Can't imagine the hours it took to train them. 

 Might sound silly ?...but there has to be allot of luv/positive reaction to get them to perform like that. Not sure which trick is the most impressive?....But that little guy on the parallel bars is the funniest for sure.

In the above post#21...my little cat could do that trick, so.......


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 7, 2018)

rgp said:


> In the above post#21...my little cat could do that trick, so.......


Your cat is very talented rgp, it took a lot of work and dedication for me and my kiddo to get him to perform that trick.  Kudos to you! layful:


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 7, 2018)

*WTH??* 

Maybe I don't understand how it works.

Since the cats made it thru to next level last week, I thought they'd perform this week.

Now I see there's live shows next Tuesday & Wednesday.

Anyway,
imo the rapper did not deserve the golden buzzer - I don't like rap - and I also don't care for the physical, daredevil, gymnastic acts. I didn't see anything tonight that I would pay to go see.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 7, 2018)

That's strange AC, too bad they weren't on the show tonight, hopefully they'll be on next week?  I didn't watch the show, but I'm basically with you on rap, daredevil, gymnastic acts...never got much of a thrill over them.  Maybe I can't judge because I haven't watched it much this year, but it seems like the acts are below what they used to be, didn't they have more really great singers, etc. on that show?

I watched The Four for the first time this year, would have preferred someone else to take the win, but it was an interesting show to watch.  Besides that, American Idol will be the only one I bother to watch anymore.  Even DWTS doesn't have enough people I know to keep my interest.  I only watch these shows on my rabbit-ears TV in the kitchen, so a lot of times I miss them, not even aware they're on that night.  Sometimes they flip nights and it throws me off, no TV guides anymore.


----------



## jujube (Aug 7, 2018)

I can't believe the fat guys who made noises with their bellies got put through.  I guess it's this year's "joke act", huh?

I knew immediately that the young rapper was going to get the golden buzzer.  The judges sure do love sob stories.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 7, 2018)

jujube, OMG the fat guys making noises with stomachs... I expected them to get red X buzzers. I thought they were gross.  C'mon judges, do you really think people will pay to see that crap?


----------



## jujube (Aug 8, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> jujube, OMG the fat guys making noises with stomachs... I expected them to get red X buzzers. I thought they were gross.  C'mon judges, do you really think people will pay to see that crap?



No, every year they put through some stupid act until close to the end.  What bugs me is that they bounce a good act in order to do that.  Oh, well, when I'm elected God there are going to be some changes made!!!


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 8, 2018)

Remember the Olate dogs?  (for those who can't see the video, please google)

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/31745-Olate-Dogs?highlight=olate+dogs

They won because of expert training, incredible talent and cuteness, no mistakes, and they had polish.


As much as I adore the Savitsky Cats, I don't think they will win.  They have expert trainers, they're cute and talented, but when they perform I hold my breath because at any second the cats can get an attitude - cattitude. I don't know yet which night they will perform next (Tuesday or Wednesday), but I'll be holding my breath again.

Some of the other acts seem...desperate...bordering on pathetic.  The fat belly guys  (puhleeze), and the man who balances his gymnastic daughter on his shoulder. Okay, maybe they're not pathetic but I certainly wouldn't pay to see them.  Many of the group dancers and daredevils irritate me. Singers...well, if they're good they hold my attention.

But I _would _pay to see the Olate Dogs, Savitsky Cats, and ventriloquists like Darci Farmer and Terry Fator.


----------



## jujube (Aug 8, 2018)

Yeah, I can just see it:

Trainer:  OK, cat, just do that cute trick I taught you perfectly and we'll win a million dollars and a show in Vegas.

Cat:  Oh, really?  Are you going to spend that million dollars on me if we win?  I'm pretty sure I'll just get a new collar and you'll take a trip to Aruba...without me....  No, I think I'll just sit here and lick my butt a while.  Maybe, just maybe, I might do the trick...but then again, maybe I won't.  Tell me, punk, do you feel lucky today?

Trainer:  BUT IT'S FOR A MILLION DOLLARS!!!

Car:  Yawn.

Back to the regular subject...….isn't it about time that the judges started judging more on TALENT and less on the back-story of the contestant?  After all, it's called America's Got Talent, not America's Got Sob Stories.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 21, 2018)

Maybe we'll see the cats perform tonight.  I hope.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 21, 2018)

They were very good, but I agree with what a couple of the judges said: They didn't step it up from the previous performance. But I still love the act! 

So, we'll see.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2018)

I got to see them, love to watch those beautiful kitties!  I agree with the judges too, the act was good but not fantastic.  I liked the two who were stepping over each other, and the walking on the arms.  I think they could have picked a better song to use, but I have to admire those gals, nice to watch.  The belly guys are gross, sometimes I think I'm watching the Gong Show.   The fact that two of them withdrew their Xs was crazy, IMO.


----------



## jujube (Aug 21, 2018)

Somewhat lackluster tonight, I thought.  Cats were OK but not spectacular.  I did really like the trapeze act and the multi-media guy.  

Hopefully the fat belly guys will be gone tomorrow night.  Likewise, the Sacred Rhianna will get excommunicated.

The comedian with Tourette's wasn't funny.  I can't even remember who else was on.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 21, 2018)

@ jujube

I agree.
Can't understand why the fat belly guys were on.
Rhianna is just strange, I see no talent there at all.
None of the singers or dancers are that great imo.


@ SB

Yeah, the fat belly guys would be better on that silly Gong Show.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2018)

What I've seen of that show this season is very disappointing compared to past years.  Even the judges seem 'off'.  I don't care for Howie Mandell, years back when he was a comedian with his 'handbag', he was a little funny, now he's just strange and seems to have a lot of 'issues' besides his real phobia of germs.  Guess I liked his handbag most. 

I always like Mel B, but she's surprising me when she approves of really questionable acts.  Simon is okay,   Simon is Simon, but when he approves acts like those belly guys it really makes me scratch my head.  Heidi Klum, I've never really liked, seems to be overly dramatic or overly harsh at times.  

With any of these types of shows, I think the judges have a lot to do with making them watchable.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 22, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> They were very good, but I agree with what a couple of the judges said: They didn't step it up from the previous performance. But I still love the act!
> 
> So, we'll see.


I don't think they can actually teach the cats new tricks in a week's time!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 22, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> What I've seen of that show this season is very disappointing compared to past years.  Even the judges seem 'off'.  I don't care for Howie Mandell, years back when he was a comedian with his 'handbag', he was a little funny, now he's just strange and seems to have a lot of 'issues' besides his real phobia of germs.  Guess I liked his handbag most.
> 
> I always like Mel B, but she's surprising me when she approves of really questionable acts.  Simon is okay,   Simon is Simon, but when he approves acts like those belly guys it really makes me scratch my head.  Heidi Klum, I've never really liked, seems to be overly dramatic or overly harsh at times.
> 
> With any of these types of shows, I think the judges have a lot to do with making them watchable.


I think it is a shame we never see these talented people again!! Over the years, this show has been on, there have been many talented acts!!
Then Simon tells them that some day they will become Stars!!
I don't know how true it is but I have heard that they sign a contract with Simon's company..


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 22, 2018)

The Asian woman dancer was not good, at all. She didn't deserve the gold ticket, if she got it. I turned her off as she was that bad, as I saw it. Then again, my band used to play for world class ballroom dancers.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 22, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> The Asian woman dancer was not good, at all. She didn't deserve the gold ticket, if she got it. I turned her off as she was that bad, as I saw it. Then again, my band used to play for world class ballroom dancers.



They keep fawning over her because she's 71 yrs old. Frankly I find her a bit skeevy and distasteful.

But I'm really hoping fat belly guys AND Sacred Riana get eliminated tonight. Both acts are big WTFs imo.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 22, 2018)

*Well, I am sorry the cats got eliminated.  BUT, the fat guys, creepy girl and old lady dancer are gone.  Glad for that.  I do not really have a favorite among the current contestants, but am glad the least favorites are gone.

*


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 22, 2018)

aaawww, byebye kitties.  Really enjoyed you little furballs.  

Good riddance fat belly guys.

I missed some of the show - please tell me Riana is gone???

OKAY - I see Marie answered.  Thanks!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2018)

I just watched long enough to see the cats get eliminated, not the choice I would have made between the two.

Marie, this made me laugh just now while reading it.   I only know the fat guys and happy they're gone, haven't watched enough to know the creepy girl and old lady dancer. 



> *BUT, the fat guys, creepy girl and old lady dancer are gone. *


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 22, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> jujube, OMG the fat guys making noises with stomachs... I expected them to get red X buzzers. I thought they were gross.  C'mon judges, do you really think people will pay to see that crap?


Amen....pure gross!!


----------



## jujube (Aug 23, 2018)

I thought the comedian with Tourette's wasn't very funny but he made it through.  Glad to see the aerialists go through.  

My thanks to "America" for getting rid of the scary girl and the fat stomach guys.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 23, 2018)

jujube said:


> i thought the comedian with tourette's wasn't very funny but he made it through.  Glad to see the aerialists go through.
> 
> *my thanks to "america" for getting rid of the scary girl and the fat stomach guys*.



Amen!!


----------

